# High Performance Electric Motor



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi there welcome to this forum

There are other members with better motor knowledge than me but a cursory look at your requirements make me suspect that you will be unable to find a motor with these power requirements that weighs only 10 kg I would expect such a motor to weigh around 50kg and it does seem that power output is intimately tied to the motors mass regardless of the type of motor. Also if greater than 6000rpm is required a brushed DC motor will also not fit the bill either as these seem to be rated to have a max rpm of 5000-6000 rpm and you may need to consider an AC, BLDC, or permanent magnet motor.

Hope this helps
David


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

baddoggi007 said:


> Hello...!!!
> Can anyone please help me find a high performance electric motor ?
> I am looking something that has these specs...
> 
> ...


I wanted to break this down a little so you can see the problems and have a realistic picture. 

75 Nm of torque at 6000 rpm is 47 kW of power. So a 30 kW motor will either be going less than 6000 rpm at its continuous power point or it will be making less than 75 Nm at its continuous power point. The peak power could easily exceed your desired level as most motors can be forced to make many times their rated power for seconds and several times their continuous power for minutes. 

Realistically, your weight need is off by about a factor of 10. A big 11 inch motor may be rated for 30 kW of continuous power, but will weigh closer to 100 kg. This would be a big EV motor, larger than most commonly used EV motors. The WarP 9 inch series wound DC motor is rated for around 32 horsepower continuous, the exact amount varies some depending on voltage and timing. It weighs 156 lb. 

Motors this size don't tend to rev very high. Most would not recommend taking a large 11 inch motor over about 5000 rpm. You may have to go with an AC motor and variable frequency inverter to pull 6000+ rpm in a motor with a continuous rating of 30 kW. That will up the budget a lot and still not be nearly as light as you wanted.


----------



## reubenT (Jun 17, 2009)

If yer dedicated to it seriously enough; research the subject thoroughly and build yer own. There are endless designs for brushless DC motors out there. Some of them with really terrific efficiency figures and light weight. Some with very high RPM capability. Some with more power density than we normally consider possible. (like those with neo magnets) 
I started playing with motors as a kid, (round 35 years ago) building simple versions. Now I'm experimenting with neodymium mags and coils in various configurations. Goal is a high efficiency motor for my one ton truck. I usually use photo interrupters for coil pulse timing, greater precision than hall effect device. The most efficient designs are using PM to PM, or PM to steel attraction for motor power and a coil to cancel attraction. quite a few different configurations of it. Of course to buy enough neo magnets to make an EV motor might cost a bit. Count up cost and time and u may think it's not worth it. But another advantage is using the coil timing part for a speed controller. 

After all. Its fun and rewarding to build them. However for awhile I can't do much. I'll be busy driving a semi to make a livin, headin across the country again in the mornin. Makin more money than I ever made before but no time at home. (we started our own truckin company, hauling cars every which way all over the place)


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, sounds like an AC motor to me. Check out Metric Minds and see what they have. Oh, but be sure to check the prices, too.  Their stuff is very good, but also pricey (you didn't mention a budget). You will also need liquid cooling for the motor and controller, since this will be generating a lot of heat.

Cheers!


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Grab one of these and build your conversion; then in the future; do a motor swap:

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=UQM100


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

IMHO, the best EV motor on the market ATM is the Delco Remy HVH-250... if you can both find and afford one - unfortunately I can't


----------



## MightyAA (Nov 19, 2014)

It will be expensive as hell... but this might be available soon. It meets your specs except weighs 18kg.

http://www.yasamotors.com/products/yasa-250/

Disclaimer...Random bookmark I saved; Also no EV building experience. Just researching myself.


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

...and that's if you can get them to even acknowledge your existence. I tried several times in the past, and was almost deafened... by the silence !



rtz said:


> Grab one of these and build your conversion; then in the future; do a motor swap:
> 
> http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=UQM100


I like the look of that though !


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

Emrax 207, http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-200.html 

Meets all of your needs. Ive used a 228 motor before in a project and the team is now using a 268 motor. Very impressed with them. 

More power dense, cheaper, smaller and more easily available than a YASA or a Remy.


----------

